

Rolls-Royce: Britain's lonely high-flier - bootload
http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=12887368&source=most_recommended

======
dazzawazza
I graduated from one of the top universities in the UK and to be honest the
city circled the campus looking for the bright and greedy people.

It was sad to see so many mathematicians, engineers and scientists disappear
into the city to run financial simulations. Sure they made a lot of money but
little of it was invested in UK PLC.

Anyone I know that didn't go to the city went to the USA or CERN. It feels
like if you try and make something 'real' in the UK you suddenly realise that
there is no one there to actually make it, design it, test it or research it.

I hope the current blip prods the political class in to realising that you can
compete with China and India in manufacturing as well as services.

